# She won't walk with anyone other than me!



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

I guess senior members can give more advice. But what pops in my mind immediately is, did you try walking her with someone else? You could hold the leash first while the other person walks with you. Then you could slowly start letting the other person walk her, while you walk beside them. Then after a couple of days, try falling back a bit, or walking away, walking ahead. Progress to leaving her for 1-2 minutes and then returning and continuing with the walk, as if nothing unusual happened. 

I think you could start that way. Have you already tried that? Rather than expecting her to walk with someone new all of a sudden, a gradual transition may help better.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Bump for more help.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

I can only imagine how frustrating this is for you. We also have a pet sitter that comes mid-day for a little attention and outside time, but I'd rather her not walk the pups. She has walked them when I've had to travel, but I prefer (and its just my over-protective, worry-about-everything streak) that she keeps them in the fenced back yard. Once less thing to worry about.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm in No. Ca. too and it is hot here in the afternoons. My older girl doesn't want to walk when it is hot or on the same trails. Take her swimming, or walk in the a.m. p.m. when it is cooler and there is no problem. Maybe your dog is telling you she is either hot, bored or both!

My dog walker takes my younger in the car with other dogs so she gets to socialize and play. She does a different routine then what I do so it is a special time. Again, it is not mid-day, but morning or late afternoon after it cools down. Even on weekends I notice both dogs are taking siestas in the cool shade during the mid day heat. I hope this helps!

I hope this helps!


----------



## Laurag29 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for all your input. I tested it out with my sister and her dog, and unfortunately, my little one did the same thing for her! We hike with them every other weekend, so she is definitely comfortable with her. But as soon as I was out of sight and she realized I wasn't walking with them she sat down and refused to budge. Sis was able to coax her back to where she could see me waiting, and we kept on walking without further problem. I understand if she doesn't want to leave me - but when I'm not even home and someone wants to walk her, well, maybe does she think she has to stay and guard the place??

I guess it's not the worst thing. But heaven help me if I get another running injury and am down for 8 weeks like I was after last year's Disney Half Marathon. Ay yi yi. 

Thanks for your responses - all your lovely dogs make me really want another one!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Have you tried allowing your friend/sister to hold the leash while you linger behind 10 feet or so? Maybe your dog just needs to get used to someone else walking her and you just need to do it in baby steps. So like, at first you're still there on the walk and nearby, and then as she gets better with that maybe you increase the distance you are away from your dog until you can get to the point where she'll let you out of her sight and continue walking with the other person. And maybe have the other person, while walking her, use a clicker and treat her/praise her when your dog walks calmly with her.


----------



## Laurag29 (Oct 5, 2010)

That's great advice and will be my first course
Of action. Some people say the others are not 
Being a "leader" with her, but I don't think she
Is trying to be dominant. She is very sensitive 
And I want to make this fun! Going to start this
Weekend with a bag of roast beef , fingers crossed!


----------

